# The Apostle Altar



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I designed the set for "Rosencrantz and Guildenstern Are Dead" this semester. We open in a week and a half. I set it in a ruined medieval parish church and we wanted a fast trap in the altar so the characters could disappear quickly at the end.

I designed what I call an Apostle Altar with 12 panels, each with a sculpture of one of the original 12 Apostles.

The pics I show are process shots, the final paint job isn't complete, but this will tease until I can photograph the finished product. Then I'll post a tutorial on my blog. I'm buying this piece after the show is over (even though I made it) and will create an above ground crypt with a knight effigy on top for my front yard cemetery.

Enjoy. Don't criticize my Latin, I did the best Google Translate would give me.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow,Very nice! but where will you store? Does to come apart?


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I've got a storage unit. Had to get it for all the Halloween and Christmas stuff I have.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets, that is one nice piece of work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's really beautiful, Bascombe.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks terrific B! Putting that knight on top will really be the icing on the cake...looking forward to seeing pics of your progress on that once you take ownership of the piece.

What did you use for the figures, modified action figures or did you hand make them?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone.
Sawtooth, I used G.I. Joes that I got at the thrift store. I found a Backstreet Boy or NSYNC boy band action figure and I made him Judas because boy bands are a betrayal of Rock and Roll!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Bascombe said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Sawtooth, I used G.I. Joes that I got at the thrift store. I found a Backstreet Boy or NSYNC boy band action figure and I made him Judas because boy bands are a betrayal of Rock and Roll!


That is just too cool! Looking at those pics and you'd swear you were in a medievel church!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Bascombe said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Sawtooth, I used G.I. Joes that I got at the thrift store. I found a Backstreet Boy or NSYNC boy band action figure and I made him Judas because boy bands are a betrayal of Rock and Roll!


Thats awsome. Truly a betrayal to rock! LOL.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. Great detail and paint.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

That's just a base coat, Wildcat. It'll have washes of raw umber and some spongework before it's ready


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW.... I am stunned! That is truly lovely. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Bascombe, that is a gorgeous work of art. I was sitting here, marveling at how you carved those tiny arms....it looks like one of the great carvers, one of the masters, created this piece. You should be ridiculously proud!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Here's how I sculpted the tiny arms Pumpkin5.....



















Thrift store G.I. Joes and a band saw. Little bit of hot glue, make good

I"ve got a tutorial coming as soon as the final paint job is in place


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Any thoughts on how you are going to make the Knight?


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

That looks great


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That looks awesome. I especially like the rationale behind Judas being a Back Street Boy, LMAO


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very impressive!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Fantastic job! You know its good when you made it, but still have to pay for it to get it back!! oh and "I made him Judas because boy bands are a betrayal of Rock and Roll!" is a great quote!!! Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is really cool!


----------

